# Life expectancy of plastic primary?



## sdb8440 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have been curious about how long it is advisable to use the plastic primaries we have had for the last 7 years. They were purchased from a homebrew store so were designed for the purpose. 

Opinions?


----------



## Dugger (Apr 19, 2013)

If they are properly looked after, kept clean, no deep scratches, kept out of the sun, they can be used for a long time. I still use my original bucket ( among others) that I started out with about 18 years ago. There were some issues with some defective batches of buckets a few years ago ( bottom seam separating) but other than that, they have been pretty durable.


----------



## robie (Apr 19, 2013)

A couple years ago one particular brand of fermenter bucket was starting to crack, causing the entire bottom to fall off of the bucket. Of course it only happened when the bucket was full. 

I'd say you should check for cracks around the bottom.

As was already mentioned, as long as there are no scratches and places for bacteria to hide, they are still fine. Also, if the bucket starts getting really stained inside and if you can't get the stain off, consider a new bucket.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 19, 2013)

Many plastics are degraded by UV exposure. This can cause cracking. LDPE (Symbol 4) is one that is particularly susceptible.


----------



## sdb8440 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks gang.

They all seem fine structurally, but, the scent of fermented wine never goes away. I am curious how much this efffects future batches? For example, I brewed my first batch of lime skeeter pee recently and no matter what I have tried, a lime scent lingers. Any tips that have worked for others?


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Apr 20, 2013)

sdb8440 said:


> Thanks gang.
> 
> They all seem fine structurally, but, the scent of fermented wine never goes away. I am curious how much this efffects future batches? For example, I brewed my first batch of lime skeeter pee recently and no matter what I have tried, a lime scent lingers. Any tips that have worked for others?



Get a brush that isn't too stiff. Make sure to clean it thoroughly. Might even try dawn if it doesn't come out.


----------



## dessertmaker (Apr 20, 2013)

My plastic pail doesn't smell like wine at all. I scrub it good with a brush, and spray it down with a potassium metabisulfate solution, then dry it and let it air out for at least day between fermenting. Then I sanitize again before I start the next batch.


----------



## GaDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

What do ya'll think of the Speidel Plastic Fermenter? I have just seen them and they look interesting.

http://morewinemaking.com/products/speidel-plastic-fermenter-30l-79-gal.html

http://www.speidel-behaelter.de/foreign/england.php


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 22, 2013)

Robie is right about a bad batch of fermentation pails. I got about five of them and they were all replaced. None of them failed on me but I did see the hair line cracks along the bottom edges. They even let me keep the old ones and I'm still using them for racking and mixing. That was about 4 years ago. Other than that I don't see a life span on them. Take care of them and they'll last.


----------



## robie (Apr 22, 2013)

GaDawg said:


> What do ya'll think of the Speidel Plastic Fermenter? I have just seen them and they look interesting.
> 
> http://morewinemaking.com/products/speidel-plastic-fermenter-30l-79-gal.html
> 
> http://www.speidel-behaelter.de/foreign/england.php



I've never seen them before. I like the smaller opening; one can still get grape packs or grapes/fruit in easily and still be easy to stir. It looks easier to seal up.

I would take a wait-and-see approach.


----------

